# Dan O In Denver (newbie)



## Dan O (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello all, I have just come accross the outback Kargoroo Specifically the 23krs. I am so excited to see one of these first hand. I was looking at a pop up camper that had a ATV deck on the front (new fleetwood evolutione4) and came accross this unit. I just purchased my first house and it has a RV pad. Yes thats correct a RV pad. So I can finally stop tent camping whooooooo. Anywho just regeistering saying hi and going through the forums. Have not yet purchased. Looks like there are a couple RV places mentioned here I will be sure to give them a try.

Have a GREAT day.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers







I have read from some that have that style you refer to and they seem very pleased with them. Good luck on your tt hunt...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi Dan, good to have you here!

What tow vehicle do you have? These front loaders have heavy tongue weights when loaded.. I think all of us had a big surprise when we loaded them.

But for Colorado you cant beat this little dude. Its small enough to get into most parking areas at riding spots.. And its not too big to get up into the hills with.. Thats why we got ours.. We can get it into the camping areas we go to.

We couldnt go no bigger for many of the places we go.

I'd like to have two campers... lol one for our Colorado stuff and one for out of state trips..

Carey


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Glad to have you here.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Where are you from?


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Dan and Welcome. Newbie myself. You will find some really good Info on this Forum.
Welcome Aboard


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Where are you from?


I'm guessing Denver?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome









Happy shopping.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Airboss said:


> Where are you from?


I'm guessing Denver?








[/quote]
lol! I came to the same conclusion after reading his thread titled "Dan O in Denver"









Hi Dan O
















to Outbackers! 

We have the 28krs and love it









Try Holman RV for some great pricing, even with delivery fees









Happy "Roo" Hunting,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Airboss said:


> Where are you from?


I'm guessing Denver?








[/quote]

HA...that is funny. I read the post two times to make sure I didn't overlook his location. Of course, looking at the subject line it too hard for me...


----------



## Dan O (Feb 2, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Where are you from?


I'm guessing Denver?








[/quote]

HA...that is funny. I read the post two times to make sure I didn't overlook his location. Of course, looking at the subject line it too hard for me...








[/quote]

LMAO, I have since updated my location.. he he. As for TV (learning the lingo) I have a 2004 Chevy Avalanche 1500 z71 with 4:10 gears from factory. Normally comes with 3:73's. I knew I was going to tow and wanted to lift it at one point so I went with the 4:10 gears. I will be using it for camping at the Dunes here in Colorado (Walden) small but close about 1100 acres of sand dune riding, killpekar? is about 5 hours away and that is 11,000 acres of dunes. And there is even talk of GLAMIS this year. Anywho I ride a LTZ400 ATV they Have have slightly modded


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Dan O said:


> Hello all, I have just come accross the outback Kargoroo Specifically the 23krs. I am so excited to see one of these first hand. I was looking at a pop up camper that had a ATV deck on the front (new fleetwood evolutione4) and came accross this unit. I just purchased my first house and it has a RV pad. Yes thats correct a RV pad. So I can finally stop tent camping whooooooo. Anywho just regeistering saying hi and going through the forums. Have not yet purchased. Looks like there are a couple RV places mentioned here I will be sure to give them a try.
> 
> Have a GREAT day.


Dan O- Welcome to Outbackers.com! It is good to hear that you found some helpful info reguarding the 23krs Roo. We use to live in Loveland, lots of great places to camp close by in the front range.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dan O said:


> Where are you from?


I'm guessing Denver?








[/quote]

HA...that is funny. I read the post two times to make sure I didn't overlook his location. Of course, looking at the subject line it too hard for me...








[/quote]

LMAO, I have since updated my location.. he he. As for TV (learning the lingo) I have a 2004 Chevy Avalanche 1500 z71 with 4:10 gears from factory. Normally comes with 3:73's. I knew I was going to tow and wanted to lift it at one point so I went with the 4:10 gears. I will be using it for camping at the Dunes here in Colorado (Walden) small but close about 1100 acres of sand dune riding, killpekar? is about 5 hours away and that is 11,000 acres of dunes. And there is even talk of GLAMIS this year. Anywho I ride a LTZ400 ATV they Have have slightly modded
[/quote]

Thanks...now I can ask more silly questions.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Those 4 wheelers are pretty light... You'd be ok with your Avalanche prolly.. get some 11-1200 lb wd bars and youd be fine! Should have a tongue weight of 9-1000lbs when the water tank is empty and about 8-900 with full tank.

Carey


----------

